# WELCOME To Any New Folks to the BB :)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

To all the new people visiting our BB, I just thought I would extend a heartfelt:







WELCOME







Feel free to ask us questions via a post, we are all here to support and help each other... Hopefully some folks will join me here in welcoming you!!!! BE well and take care! ~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks for the welcome. I recently discovered this board and learned of Mike's tapes. I am on day 27 now. I am sleeping better, but no real change in IBS yet. Of course, I know it's early. I'm just impatient though. This seems like a great board, with a lot of support and good information.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Welcome KB! Hang in there. You are right it is early yet. But so glad you are sleeping better. I found that too. Please feel free to ask anything. We all just try to help each other out. BQ


----------

